# Day trips from NY by train



## bi0boy (Jun 22, 2009)

Anywhere interesting to go that doesn't require a car when you get there?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2009)

what sort of thing are you after? covens or something for all the family?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 22, 2009)

Man, you can go to Atlantic City!


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jun 22, 2009)

Pretty much any city in the North East. Philly, Washington DC, Boston.

If you want to go to a beach you could go to the Jersey Shore, Long Island or probably to those fancy New England ones that I hear about in the press.

The world is your toaster.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2009)

Coney Island, Philadelphia, Beacon and a zillion more. Check out: http://www.urban75.org/newyork/index.html


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 22, 2009)

If you really mean day trips and don't want to stay overnight...

*Coney Island and Brighton Beach *(Subway)

*New Haven, Connecticut* (Amtrak from Penn Station or the much slower, cheaper Metro North from  Grand Central) - Yale University and its art galleries, and the town has some places that do gourmet lunches for a fraction of New York prices.

*Montauk Point *(furthest point on the Long Island  Railroad from Penn) an old style resort town, with picture postcard lighthouse etc.   

Or any of the other Long Island beaches (check the ferry timetables if you want to go to one of the southern island beaches - only a few of them have good connections with the trains nowadays)

*Sleepy Hollow, the Hudson Valley*.   With some careful planning you can visit most of the historic locations in Sleepy Hollow by taking the Metro North Hudson Valley line train to Tarrytown,   (The trip is easier if you have some local cabs)


----------



## mhendo (Jun 23, 2009)

inflatable jesus said:


> Pretty much any city in the North East. Philly, Washington DC, Boston.


Boston? A day trip?

Even the express Acela takes over three and a half hours each way, and the regular Northeast Regional is almost 5 hours. I don't consider 7-10 hours on the train as conducive to a day trip. DC isn't much closer. Philly is definitely a possibility, though.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Metro North to Cold Spring - lovely riverside town and a cracking run up the Hudson Valley .........bout an hour max , well worth it


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, I'm off in a few hours so will see how it goes.


----------



## D (Jun 26, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> Anywhere interesting to go that doesn't require a car when you get there?



Almost anywhere along the Hudson Valley is GREAT.

I would especially recommend going a bit past Cold Spring Harbor and visiting Beacon.  The 
DIA Center, specifically.


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 27, 2009)

I've always wanted to visit Sing Sing, personally.

Not as an inmate, obviously.


----------

